# Moving to New Jersey



## birchie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

my wife, 2-1/2yr old daughter and i will be moving to New Jersey in Feb/March 2011 due to my job.

I will be working in Jersey City and have a few questions, my company is providing a relocation company but i like to hear from locals too. hope someone can help.

1) we will be renting for first year. any suggestion on town to live in? i'm happy with 1hr journey to work by either car or train.

2) our daughter is in a great private kinder garden school in the UK. if we remained here she would stay there until 11. any suggestions on similar schools or cost of private education in New Jersey.

3) cars...we are looking at buying two cars one for the wife day to day and one for me for journey to office/station. i have looked at the porsche 4x4 and they seem very very cheap compared to the UK, any idea why??? 

4) food shopping - where is best to supermarket in New Jersey, anyone with good online service like Tesco?

5) weekend breaks, where too?


thanks for all/any help.

rgds


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

1. You can look at places in Hoboken (I love it there, plenty of restaurants on the main street and close to the NJ Path train) or Weehawken or even Jersey City (some area are shady but some are really nice and the mall is in Jersey City). 

2. Don't know much about the schools in NJ, but Hoboken is very family oriented so you might want to check out the schools there.

4. There are PathMark and Stop N Shop (they deliver, which is awesome), there are many different supermarkets it just depends on where you live. 

5. Upstate NY, NYC, Boston, DC, Baltimore, the coast of Delaware, Philly, Virginia, there are lots of places to visit on the weekends...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple further ideas:

2. Check the website of the British Consulate in NYC. I believe they have (or used to have) a listing of the "British schools" in the NY area, including a couple in New Jersey. 

3. Cars in the US tend to be cheaper than in Europe overall. Check some of the motoring magazines or consumer magazines to get an idea of overall "desireability" of your preferred model. They even publish a listing of the models most likely to be stolen (and in the NY-NJ area, this is a big consideration).

4. As already noted, there are lots of grocery chains in the area and many of them have online order and delivery. (Some will even put your groceries away for you on delivery!) Most folks I know back there use a variety of stores for their shopping - based on price, convenience and specific items on offer.

5. You've got the whole mid-Atlantic region, plus New England at your feet. Loads of American historical sites, plus relaxing areas like Cape Cod, the Berkshires, Vermont and New Hampshire for skiing in winter, etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lemontree1 (Dec 4, 2010)

We're coming to the end of this process, flying out for good on 28th to live in Essex County, NJ. We have the house, we've freighted our effects, kids are in school, bank account opened, credit card received, etc. If you want any advice from someone that's just done it I'm very happy to put it all down here. But I'm a few days late to the thread so if you have what you need then I won't waste my time...
Cheers


----------

